# spinning/weaving guilds!



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i went to the spinning/weaving guild in our town.i had the best time.
anxiety almost overtook me a couple of times but!
it was so interesting and the women were so nice and shared what they are doing right now.

we brainstormed ideas.
they brought things to give out for free.extra stuff they had.one had a table top loom to give away.one brought several 5 gallon buckets of apples and another brought some baling twine.huge rolls of the baling twine in green and another in yellow.there was cookies .

the ladies brought their most recent projects and worked on those whilst we talked.it was very rich in sharing of ideas and 
information.thank u for encouraging me to go.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am a cofounding member of our guild in West brome, QC. We meet every Tuesday morning, we are of all nationalities, and everyone gets along beautifully, we do everything that is related to weaving, basketry, knitting and crochet and spinning. 
So enjoy your new friends!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am a cofounding member of our guild in West brome, QC. We meet every Tuesday morning, we are of all nationalities, and everyone gets along beautifully, we do everything that is related to weaving, basketry, knitting and crochet and spinning. 
So enjoy your new friends!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> I am a cofounding member of our guild in West brome, QC. We meet every Tuesday morning, we are of all nationalities, and everyone gets along beautifully, we do everything that is related to weaving, basketry, knitting and crochet and spinning.
> So enjoy your new friends!


oh so lovely betty.basketry.oh i wish we would have that one.
we all get along famously at our guild too.fun and lovely times.
very intelligent ladies.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful time and yes fiber junkies are usually the best and very intelligent people. Look at all of us here. lol Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds like a wonderful time!!!!! I’m so glad you went.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Sounds like a really nice group of ladies. Happy for you!


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

Wish there was one closer to me????


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks everyone.it was so wonderful.
i was telling someone online about joining the spinning/weaving guild.
they told me that they belong to two guilds.
wow.i could not imagine this.
they would be so rich in new knowledge and so rich in new ideas.
so fun.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Sounds just wonderful and fun! I'll look for one around Seattle.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

This is why we get together. Sharing is most gratifying.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> This is why we get together. Sharing is most gratifying.


it truly is spins2knit.
cant believe the sharing of knowledge and goods.amazing.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome. Wish we had one close by


----------

